

Zaarly Launches Realtime, Local Marketplace To The Public - boctor
http://techcrunch.com/2011/05/18/zaarly-launches-realtime-local-marketplace-to-the-public/

======
zacharyvoase
I like the idea, but the centralized platform means it would be hard to
buy/sell drugs, sex and contraband, which would make it _really_ interesting
:) I'd also like to see a bidding component; for example, head to the Apple
store on a big launch day, and bid for an iPad 3/iPhone 5--those at the front
of the queue could make a tidy profit, and those with deeper pockets could
skip the queue.

------
AndrewWarner
I wonder if they should have launched slower, maybe a few cities at a time.

I'm in DC right now and can only find 4 items within a few miles. I think that
kind of experience will give people a bad first impression.

~~~
callmeed
Absolutely. I think that was the best feedback I saw when Color launched as
well.

Anything location-based needs to start in 1 or 2 cities and grow from
there–until other cities are begging for it.

------
callmeed
I predict this will not fly–or will require serious pivoting.

I don't really get why they're focusing on the demand-side. The "Wanted"
section of Craigslist is considerably smaller than most of the other For Sale
categories (I personally never check it).

I also don't see any real-world/brick-and-mortar example of reverse person-to-
person selling like this. What is the incentive for someone to even check
Zaarly for a need I might meet? Don't say "make extra cash" because if I need
to sell stuff, I dig through it and post it for sale.

If I need something, I search Craigslist. If it's not there, I check Ebay. Or
I buy it new. I don't post a request and pray someone will get back to me.

People are going to request things ... and most requests will go unanswered.
Then they'll stop using it.

(BTW, totally not trying to sound like a pessimistic jerk)

~~~
invertd
I kinda like it - picture this simple scenario; you need to fix your car's
brakes/rotate tires/change oil/fix taillights/buy gas?/ instead of going to
4-5 garages to get an optimal price/quote you broadcast your interest in the
local neighborhood in the hopes that the interest will be fulfilled by a
"service provider"..

~~~
callmeed
That sounds like RedBeacon (which I think is a good idea). My take was that
Zaarly was person-2-person, not person-2-biz. Maybe I'm wrong.

------
rumblestrut
I like the concept, I think it's well designed and the iPhone app seems to be
really great. It's got a bit of a chicken and the egg problem at the moment,
but I really hope it grows.

~~~
ianl
I know they used launchrock, but I'm really curious how effective it was in
locating the proper initial users in solving this problem.

------
omouse
Cool, it's basically like the WTB (Want To Buy) announcements in online video
games.

------
jgervin
How is it different than RedBeacon? What are good things vs. the bad?

------
alimbada
Another US only product. What a tragedy.

~~~
jambo
What an opportunity for you, if you have local market knowledge and can clone
& localize the concept.

(edit: or for someone like you)

------
dfischer
Go Zaarly!

